# St Pauls Church, Denholme - September 2016



## degenerate (Oct 20, 2016)

St Pauls Church, grade II listed. Situated in Denholme near Bradford. The church was completed in 1846, designed in the early English style of architecture, comprising of a seven bay nave and lean to aisles, a Chancel and a vaulted roof with ribs and bosses. The church finally closed in September 1999.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice. That's a proper big ruined church. Great report...


----------



## Rubex (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow, this is amazing! Great photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 20, 2016)

Great post degenerate..I enjoyed my visit here.that blue ceiling is lovely.but the dead pigeons everywhere


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2016)

Nicely Done, The first shot was a beaut, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful! I love churches and you've captured this place perfectly.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice,but it's a shame the war memorial bit has been abandoned.As for the sheet music,this'll make you smile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhtSwx7cpTY


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 22, 2016)

I really like this, good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 24, 2016)

You got some some smashing images,shame it's knocked about so much.


----------

